# chapman film applications



## jsirkin (Jan 30, 2008)

I just sent in my application for the directing program at chapman last week... Did anyone else here apply yet?  Also, if you are currently a chapman grad student and have already been through the waiting process, please let me know.  Maybe you can answer some questions.

Thanks


----------

